# I desperately need help buying a car..



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello everyone. New to the forum. I'm an American with a Residente Temporal visa living in Mexico with my Mexican wife. I still need to wait a little over a year to get my Residente Permanente visa. My last car (an amazing Honda CRV) was totalled here and I finally got the cash value for it from my insurance. Now I'm in a pickle. *How do I get a car that I can keep here in Mexico with me forever?* I really want a small size SUV (CRV, RAV4, Forester, etc)

- Should I go to the States to buy a car and take it here? (Does it have to be American? Or can it be foreign? - I hear a lot that I can't have a car here with a VIN that starts with a 'J')
...or....
- Should I just suck it up and overpay for a questionable Mexican car here in Mexico? (buy it through my wife)

I can't afford buying new. I've been stressing over this for weeks now, so I thought I'd ask all of you. As an American that loves living in Mexico, I'm begging for your suggestions and insight.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bringing cars from the US is a mess and expensive if you do want to keep them here, if not, it's also a mess because you have to go to the border every I don't know how long, 6 months I think, and get it 's permit renewed.
One other thing is that US cars are different models, even slightly different, and when the time comes for maintenance you will have a headache for parts.

I would suggest to buy one in Mexico and avoid all the problems.
There are many used or semi nuevos available that are in good condition, providing that you will have to do something to any used vehicle, bought here in Mexico or anywhere else in the planet.
I mean, brake service, oil change, a scratch, bet change, whatever it is to leave it in top condition.
Mexican cars are not questionable, in fact, many are foreign cars sold here, and some others are made in Mexico and people buy them all over the world, US included.
Having said that, it's your choice; to take the bumpy road or not.
Saludos!


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Bringing cars from the US is a mess and expensive if you do want to keep them here, if not, it's also a mess because you have to go to the border every I don't know how long, 6 months I think, and get it 's permit renewed.
> One other thing is that US cars are different models, even slightly different, and when the time comes for maintenance you will have a headache for parts.
> 
> I would suggest to buy one in Mexico and avoid all the problems.
> ...


I agree with Gary. Buy Mexican. I have been here most of my life and I swear by Volkswagens made here or in Brazil. Questionable cars in Mexico, I beg to differ, I would not buy a Chevy or Ford built in Michigan if paid me. Possibly a Chyrsler only because Fiat now owns the company, but if you live long enough outside the U.S. you will find that many products are just as good if not better than hot dogs, apple pie and chevrolet.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree buy Mexican . We have had our car that was made in Mexico for 10 years and it has worked like a charm.


----------



## BVG-PVR (Jan 1, 2014)

Buy a car with Mexico plates. Prices for used vehicles are reasonable. Your best bet is to buy from a dealer where you are sheltered from old liens, title issues, etc. Otherwise, expect to pay from $900 and up (depending on the make and age of the car) to nationalize.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

One other point I didn't see mentioned…After you convert to Residente Permanente in a year, you will not be allowed to have or drive a US plated card.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree that a reputable dealer of new/used cars can save you a lot of potential aggravation. It's also good to bear in mind that in a year, you'll need to have a Mexican plated car if you want to go to Permanente status, and that can get you more aggravation if you have a U.S. plated car.

BTW: Why do you want an SUV-like vehicle? Most taxis (which seem to go everywhere there are defined roads and streets)are sedans, which are much less expensive. Personally, I've been driving a small sedan for three years with no problems.


----------



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for all your very insightful comments everyone. I didn't mean to sound rude before about 'questionable' mexican cars. It's just that I see a lot of dealers where I live (Leon, Gto) and the cars seem so much more expensive than they are in the States - IMO. And friends tell me some stories about getting ripped off and all that. Maybe, I'll just get a car here - it seems like it'll pay off in the long run. I really appreciated all your comments.
Also, I just prefer small SUVs for the safety and durability. I got hit really bad on the highway and I might've gotten hurt a lot worse if I had a small car. (My wife really wants an SUV because of that) But yes, I'm considering buying a sedan too.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your best choices will be found on new car delership lots, as they only keep the better trades and most of them will be about 2 or 3 years old. 
It is true; you will soon be prevented from owning or driving a car that is not Mexican, so you might as well forget about buying one in the USA. Importing one which was eligible; made in a NAFTA country and of a certain age, would jack the cost up to unreasonable. Then, you would eventually face the problem of parts availability.
My suggestion is Nissan or VW for Mexico; something with 15 inch wheels and standard, not low profile, tires to handle topes and cobblestones, etc.


----------

